# Adopting A Puppy?



## Dlilly (May 24, 2011)

I've been thinking about adopting a puppy lately. I do agility with my 7 year old German Shepherd, Australian Cattle Dog mix. I will still do agility with her, but I really would like my own dog that I can start training from puppyhood.

I found a German Shepherd pup on Petfinder today. I'm just worried about health problems. I know Hip problems is common in German Shepherds that aren't bred responsibly. I don't know where this dog is from or who her parents are. Is it too much of a risk to adopt a purebred dog if I don't know her past history? This dog will be a working dog. 

Any thoughts?

Here is a picture of the puppy I'm interested in. I'm going to e-mail the rescue group so I can get some more information about her to see if they know about her past owners. Maybe they know where they got her from.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

rescuing is great and so is finding a reputable breeder.


----------



## GSDkid (Apr 19, 2011)

Even some dogs that are OFA'd with great hips and elbows have litters with some bad ones. Everything isn't guaranteed. I say if you like the dog, go for it.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

GSDkid said:


> Even some dogs that are OFA'd with great hips and elbows have litters with some bad ones. Everything isn't guaranteed. I say if you like the dog, go for it.


He looks beautiful, I say go see him and if you like/love his personality then GO FOR IT! Looks like an excellent agility prospect!

:wub:


----------

